# Trunk lip spoiler?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Check AliExpress


----------



## Spygoat (Nov 5, 2017)

https://accessories.chevrolet.com/search/2018/Chevrolet/Cruze#/12001/Accessories?sortId=2

So, no lip spoiler, but Chevy has a lot of accessory parts..looks like black badges and a spoiler are in order...as well as a few other things!


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

I know this is completely off topic, but nice Repsol SP in your avatar!!


----------

